

US Scientists Resurrect Deadly 1918 Flu  - JunkDNA
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn8103-us-scientists-resurrect-deadly-1918-flu.html

======
JunkDNA
I was a little critical of Sam Altman's post awhile back about investing in
defensive biotech
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6890060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6890060)).
Reading this, I think I may have been a bit too harsh.

